# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni terörü

## ceydaaa

Türkiye açısından Ermeni sorununun önemli bir boyutu, Ermenilerin Türklere karşı silahlı terör metodolojisini kullanmaya başlamalarıdır. Özellikle Türk devlet adamlarına yöneltilen bu taarruzi strateji ilk defa 1905'de II. Abdülhamit'e yapılan bombalı saldırı ile başlamıştır. 1965 yılına kadar sakin bir dönem geçirdikten sonra, Ermeni lobisinin desteğiyle terör hareketleri birdenbire tekrar ortaya çıkarılmış, 1972 yılı sonuna kadar çeşitli ülkelerde 20'ye yakın anıt dikilmiş, basın ve yayın faaliyetleri programlı olarak uygulamaya konmuştur. 
Ermeni terörü, yurt dışındaki Türk görevlilerine, temsilciliklerine ve kuruluşlarına yönelik silahlı saldırılar şeklinde kısa zamanda hızlı bir tırmanış göstererek yoğunluk kazanmıştır. Bu dönemde, Avrupa ve doğu ülkeleri ile Suriye ve Lübnan'da üsler edinen Ermeniler, Kıbrıs Rumları ve Yunanistan ile işbirliği içine girerek eylemlerini gerçekleştirmişlerdir. 
Ermeni terör örgütleri, dış dünyanın tepkileri üzerine taktik değiştirerek, PKK terör örgütü ile işbirliğine gitmişlerdir. 1984 yılında cereyan eden Eruh ve Şemdinli baskınlarıyla, PKK sahneye itilmiş ve Asala-Ermeni terörü geri plana çekilmiştir. 
Ermeni terör örgütlerinin müşterek amacı; her fırsattan yararlanarak Türkiye'yi istikrarsızlığa sürüklemek ve sözde işgal altındaki Ermeni topraklarını kurtararak, "bağımsız bir Ermenistan" kurmaktı. bu gün devlet olma özelliğini elde eden Ermenilerin, söz konusu isteklerinin değişik başlıklar altında devam ettiği görülmektedir.

----------

